# My Chacoan



## sr3052 (May 24, 2016)




----------



## sr3052 (May 24, 2016)

Rex


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (May 24, 2016)

Rex is a handsome guy


----------



## sr3052 (May 25, 2016)

Dee-Dee Idrais said:


> Rex is a handsome guy


Thanks he's a spoiled tegu


----------



## Justsomedude (May 26, 2016)

Good lookin dude!


----------



## sr3052 (May 30, 2016)

[ATTACH=f


----------



## sr3052 (May 30, 2016)

Hanging outside yesterday he kept drawing crowds of people.


----------



## Justsomedude (May 30, 2016)

Ha that's great!


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (May 30, 2016)

Took our two tegus to the beach last weekend. Couldn't catch a break from the curiosity of all the people. There are not many in my area I guess so people were beside themselves when they saw them lol


----------



## Justsomedude (May 30, 2016)

Ha that's so cool!


----------



## sr3052 (May 31, 2016)

It's very cool everyone is so amazed they can't stop petting them it's funny because the first thing they say when they see him wow is that a iguana lol.


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (May 31, 2016)

I get the same "is than an iguana" question every time. [emoji1]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 1, 2016)

Yeah? Wait til you get "is it poisonous"? Here's to our education system.


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Jun 1, 2016)

Should my answer be "yes it is", and wait for reaction??? Might be fun! [emoji15][emoji15][emoji33][emoji33]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## beantickler (Jun 5, 2016)

lol... that answer from me would be yes he is a poisonous iguana...


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 5, 2016)

beantickler said:


> lol... that answer from me would be yes he is a poisonous iguana...


Excellent!

I want to leash mine just for the opportunity.


----------



## sr3052 (Jun 6, 2016)

Dee-Dee Idrais said:


> Took our two tegus to the beach last weekend. Couldn't catch a break from the curiosity of all the people. There are not many in my area I guess so people were beside themselves when they saw them lol


I have to pick up leash for him as well


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Jun 6, 2016)

Surprisingly, they seem to enjoy our little ventures to the beaches and parks. They love to hunt for bugs. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sr3052 (Jun 6, 2016)

Dee-Dee Idrais said:


> Surprisingly, they seem to enjoy our little ventures to the beaches and parks. They love to hunt for bugs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Can you recommend a brand I was looking on ebay


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Jun 6, 2016)

This is the one I'm using. It's for sale on eBay







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Jun 6, 2016)

I might have to start looking for something else though, they are getting too strong for this


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sr3052 (Jun 6, 2016)

Dee-Dee Idrais said:


> This is the one I'm using. It's for sale on eBay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 6, 2016)

Dee-Dee Idrais said:


> This is the one I'm using. It's for sale on eBay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you experienced any downsides to it??


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Jun 6, 2016)

I've been using it for about a year now. Great thing is that it's totally sizable. You just easily adjust it as you take grows. There really is no downside. The strength of my male is my only worry. He pulls like a bull so I might need something stronger soon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Jun 6, 2016)

Here is a little video of them actually walking on the leash


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 6, 2016)

Dee-Dee Idrais said:


> Here is a little video of them actually walking on the leash
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Excellent Jurrassic Park.


----------



## Justsomedude (Jun 8, 2016)

Ha! That's so cool I plan on taking mine fishing with me at the beach next Tuesday!


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 8, 2016)

I like how they tongue-flick explore. Beautiful animals.


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Jun 8, 2016)

Justsomedude said:


> Ha! That's so cool I plan on taking mine fishing with me at the beach next Tuesday!


Just be careful! Mine see a body of water and bolt right for it. Be ready to give a chase lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Jun 8, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> I like how they tongue-flick explore. Beautiful animals.


Thank you


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Justsomedude (Jun 11, 2016)

Dee-Dee Idrais said:


> Just be careful! Mine see a body of water and bolt right for it. Be ready to give a chase lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ha! That's great lol I have had to do the run down a few times in my back yard they can be hell on wheels when they get moving!


----------

